# Benifit Gig



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

My band played a bennifit gig this weekend at the Weekend to End Breast Cancer event. Was a lot of fun and I'd thought I would share with you guys. Here is some video from the gig

http://www.classic-havoc.com/WEBC.html


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice clip Bob, my wife and I thank you for supporting the cause.. :food-smiley-004:


----------

